# Headache Rack vs. Ladder Rack



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't outfitted my new truck yet. It just occurred to me that I haven't even needed a rack since I bought it a few months ago, which makes me wonder if I could get away with a headache rack instead of a TracRac G2. I live in the city so my tonneau cover is important and I'd need to buy a new one to go with the TracRac.

Everything is delivered these days. 

Headache rack or ladder rack?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I use System 1, and carry one ladder always.
I have side boxes also which were the best thing I did, especially working in the city.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you want to carry around a headache or a ladder?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Agility said:


> I haven't outfitted my new truck yet. It just occurred to me that I haven't even needed a rack since I bought it a few months ago, which makes me wonder if I could get away with a headache rack instead of a TracRac G2. I live in the city so my tonneau cover is important and I'd need to buy a new one to go with the TracRac.
> 
> Everything is delivered these days.
> 
> Headache rack or ladder rack?


I just put the TracRac G2 on the truck hoping I could just remove the rear rack when not used and keep the tonneau cover. No luck it hangs off the bed by several inches. I looked into every option possible with a headache rack too in order to save the cover but it can only be done with a whole new system.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you decide? Or did the loose headache rack change your thoughts. :laughing:


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Did you decide? Or did the loose headache rack change your thoughts. :laughing:


I'm thinking about this rack now: 







www.mainetruckracks.com

Made here in Maine and for another $80 I can get a bolt-on carrier for the rear for those times when I will need a full rack. 

Gotta say, the thought ran through my mind when I saw that loose headache rack, "Well there's something a TracRac won't do." 

Here's that picture, reposted to this thread too:


----------

